# Prog Rock?



## awf170 (May 21, 2008)

Anyone?  

Right now I'm listening to:


Opeth
Between the Buried and Me
The Mars Volta
Coheed and Cambria
Pink Floyd
Limp Bizkit

Here's some cool stuff:

Opeth- Burden (all clean vocals, sort of old-school prog sounding)


The Mars Volta- Inertiatic ESP


Between the Buried and Me- Ants of the Sky


----------



## BeanoNYC (May 21, 2008)

Interesting that you would classify Pink Floyd as progressive rock.  Would you consider it progressive by today's standards, or was it progressive back when they recorded?  I would call it progressive rock back in the day, but now it takes on more of a classic vibe to me.  Probably cause I grew up on it.

Edit...also...would you consider the later trippy Beatles prog rock?


----------



## Greg (May 21, 2008)

awf170 said:


> Here's some cool stuff:
> 
> Opeth- Burden (all clean vocals, sort of old-school prog sounding)



Sorta Queensryche-like



awf170 said:


> The Mars Volta- Inertiatic ESP



Rush on acid



awf170 said:


> Between the Buried and Me- Ants of the Sky



Yes doing death metal

:lol:


----------



## mondeo (May 21, 2008)

Damnit, now I have the urge to listen to Tool again.


----------



## deadheadskier (May 21, 2008)

I listen to The Slip a lot, which some consider 'prog rock'


----------



## wa-loaf (May 21, 2008)

BeanoNYC said:


> Interesting that you would classify Pink Floyd as progressive rock.  Would you consider it progressive by today's standards, or was it progressive back when they recorded?  I would call it progressive rock back in the day, but now it takes on more of a classic vibe to me.  Probably cause I grew up on it.
> 
> Edit...also...would you consider the later trippy Beatles prog rock?



different from todays def of progressive rock:



> Progressive rock developed from late-1960s psychedelic rock[1], as part of a wide-ranging tendency in rock music of this era to draw inspiration from ever more diverse influences. The term was applied to the music of bands such as King Crimson, Yes, Genesis, Pink Floyd, Jethro Tull, Gentle Giant, The Moody Blues, and Emerson, Lake and Palmer, and came into most widespread use around the mid-1970s.



Mar Volta really annoys me. I had a couple albums on mp3 and deleted them.


----------



## awf170 (May 21, 2008)

BeanoNYC said:


> Interesting that you would classify Pink Floyd as progressive rock.  Would you consider it progressive by today's standards, or was it progressive back when they recorded?



Never really thought much of it, just sort of assumed they were prog rock.  But since you brought it up, I think they are progressive by today's standards.  I actually think they are a heck of a lot more progressive then many bands that are labelled as "prog rock" now.  

Here is Wikipedia's definition of prog rock:


> Progressive rock bands pushed "rock's technical and compositional boundaries"[1] by going beyond the standard rock or popular verse-chorus based song structures. Additionally, the arrangements often incorporate elements drawn from classical, jazz, and avant-garde music. Instrumental songs are more common, and songs with lyrics are sometimes conceptual, abstract, or based in fantasy. Progressive rock bands sometimes used "concept albums that made unified statements, usually telling an epic story or tackling a grand overarching theme".



They go way beyond the standard rock "verse-chorus" set-up.  IMO, they go further beyond it than almost all prog rock bands.

 They use all sorts of instruments beyond what normal rocks uses.  Once again, IMO, more than almost any other prog rock band.

They have two of the classic concept albums.  "Animals" and "The Wall".  

So yeah I guess I think they are very progressive even by today's standards.  Opinions?


----------



## awf170 (May 21, 2008)

Greg said:


> Yes doing death metal



Bwah!  I never thought of that, but I do agree.



mondeo said:


> Damnit, now I have the urge to listen to Tool again.



Hmm... since you mentioned that I do to.  Aenima is next in the line up for listening right now.


----------



## eatskisleep (May 21, 2008)

BTBAM = Progressive Metal? I actually downloaded some of their stuff recently.


----------



## deadheadskier (May 21, 2008)

awf170 said:


> They have two of the classic concept albums.  "Animals" and "The Wall".



I would lump The Final Cut in there as well, though many don't like it.  I think it's Brilliant


And Jamband hater, Phish's Rift is a concept album, are they Prog Rock?  :razz:


----------



## awf170 (May 21, 2008)

eatskisleep said:


> BTBAM = Progressive Metal? I actually downloaded some of their stuff recently.



Oh yeah.  Super-epic 13 minute songs with Yes/Kansas sounding stuff + random hoe-downs is mad progressive.  

They are actually playing with the "Progressive Nation" tour right now.  
http://www.progressivenation2008.com/
It's Dream Theatre, Opeth, Between the Buried and Me, and Three.  Went to it last night.  Sweet show though BTBAM only got 30 minutes, which was sort of lame.  Opeth ruled though.  My mom was in the 5th row, and my friends and I were in like the 40th.  Stupid wealthy old folks...



deadheadskier said:


> And Jamband hater, Phish's Rift is a concept album, are they Prog Rock?  :razz:



Get out my thread! :razz::wink:


----------



## andyzee (May 21, 2008)

There is now such thing as progressive rock. The last time rock was in anyway progressive was with the punk movement in the 70s and even that wasn't progressive since essentially, they were going back to the basics.


----------



## deadheadskier (May 21, 2008)

awf170 said:


> Get out my thread! :razz::wink:




Why would you want that?  I'm only trying to enlighten you.  :razz:


----------



## awf170 (May 21, 2008)

^^^^^^^^
Needs more sweeping.


----------



## BeanoNYC (May 21, 2008)

andyzee said:


> There is now such thing as progressive rock. The last time rock was in anyway progressive was with the punk movement in the 70s and even that wasn't progressive since essentially, they were going back to the basics.



See now....In my mind, Talking Heads was the definition of progressive.  I think they're ahead of their time by today's standards.


----------



## andyzee (May 21, 2008)

BeanoNYC said:


> See now....In my mind, Talking Heads was the definition of progressive. I think they're ahead of their time by today's standards.


 
Yeah, can't argue with you there. Even with punk, there were exceptions. But as far as rock overall is concerned. Let's face facts, rock is probably older than Austin's parent, how long can it be progressive and still remain rock?


----------



## deadheadskier (May 21, 2008)

awf170 said:


> ^^^^^^^^
> Needs more sweeping.




Not bad, but can he get to the final level of Guitar Hero where The Slip awaits???  :lol:


----------



## mondeo (May 22, 2008)

deadheadskier said:


> Not bad, but can he get to the final level of Guitar Hero where The Slip awaits???  :lol:


----------



## dmc (May 22, 2008)

deadheadskier said:


> I would lump The Final Cut in there as well, though many don't like it.  I think it's Brilliant



Don't forget "Dark Side of the Moon"...

Not a big fan of the "Final Cut"..

To me Progressive rock WAS bands like Floyd, Genesis(Peter Gabriel), YES, King Krimson, etc..  But it melded with hard rock - somewhere around when RUSH entered...  And eventually ended up as Tool and NIN...


----------



## awf170 (May 22, 2008)

dmc said:


> To me Progressive rock WAS bands like Floyd, Genesis(Peter Gabriel), YES, King Krimson, etc..  But it melded with hard rock - somewhere around when RUSH entered...  And eventually ended up as Tool and NIN...



Yeah I agree except I think you eventually end up with this:  



Though I do see a ton of older influence in Tool too.  I don't really see it in NIN but maybe I just haven't listened to enough of their stuff yet (I just can't get past the angsty emo lyrics)


----------



## dmc (May 22, 2008)

awf170 said:


> Though I do see a ton of older influence in Tool too.  I don't really see it in NIN but maybe I just haven't listened to enough of their stuff yet (I just can't get past the angsty emo lyrics)



NIN is a great live show..  

Tool is so "prog" that they used to have the Robert Fripp playing with them for a spell...


----------



## Dr Skimeister (May 22, 2008)

dmc said:


> NIN is a great live show..
> 
> Tool is so "prog" that they used to have the Robert Fripp playing with them for a spell...



Yea..but so did The Roches. Listen to their first, eponymously titled album. Some decent Fripp guitar sailing on there. He even produced the album.

"Prog" is the last label I'd put on them.


----------



## eatskisleep (May 22, 2008)

Incubus, maybe with an exception to their newest album.


----------



## awf170 (Jun 5, 2008)

Lye By Mistake = the most ridiculous music ever created. 

http://www.imeem.com/people/k2_tNV4/music/cCo-dxke/lye_by_mistake_neros_intention/

Just listen... other songs are actually even more random.


----------



## from_the_NEK (Jun 5, 2008)

awf170 said:


> Bwah!  I never thought of that, but I do agree.
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm... since you mentioned that I do to.  Aenima is next in the line up for listening right now.


----------



## awf170 (Jun 29, 2008)

Not rock at all but I have no idea where else I would post it.  Pure awesomeness though.


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jun 29, 2008)

dmc said:


> NIN is a great live show..
> 
> Tool is so "prog" that they used to have the Robert Fripp playing with them for a spell...



Agreed, NIN is a great show, I saw them with Bauhaus in Camden last summer or the summer before. Time flies and I lose track.


----------



## awf170 (Aug 5, 2008)

Avant Garde rock = where it's at

It's like prog rock except better in like every way.

Kayo Dot - Gemini Becoming the Tripod


----------

